# Your biggest pre-retirement concern(s) was/is?



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

What was or is your biggest concern before taking that step into retirement?????
#Money - be it income or lack of, to small an emergency fund, out-living what you have?
#Healthcare - cost prohibitive or lack of?
#"Time on your hands" - not knowing what you "really" wanted or could do? This does exclude the 24/7 idea of fishing/golf/travel/playing with the G-kids/etc for most everyone - right????
#Debt - current or possible future borrowing there of?
#The thought of going it alone?
#_______ - ?????????
Anyway, what was/is your biggest concern about jumping into "retirement"????

For me; mine was having healthcare coverage.

In fact, I held off retiring until I turned 63 1/2 only because I found the cost of getting a decent private type of healthcare was very cost prohibitive. I discovered that going via COBRA - 18 months of paying for my then current employer(s) healthplan - was my cheapest way to go..........

But, I'm now on Medicare and only have to worry about the "politics" of healthcare......


----------



## yikes (Jan 23, 2011)

My biggest concern was being able to trust what I was being told. If what I was told ended up being a lie, it would have been tough to go back to the workplace. Happily it was the truth.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Money and healthcare. I have no debt, and no time on my hands -- I am busier now than when I worked full-time. I squeak by each month, but can't afford anything other than a catastrophic healthcare policy ($5000. ded). If I get seriously ill before qualifying for Medicare, I'll be in deep doo doo. Then again, since I don't own my house and have few assets, I figure they can't squeeze blood from a turnip. If I have to, I'll just pay out each doctor/ hosp. at $10.00 a month for the rest of my life.


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

My biggest concern was debt. I made sure that I did not have a mortgage or any other major monthly expense. I have done fine since retiring 12 years ago.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

My biggest concern what that the Atlanta traffic would kill me before I got to retire.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Surprisingly at this point I suppose- taxes. I worried that taxes would go up to a level I couldn't afford.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

My biggest concern was dying on the job.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Interesting answers (so far)!
There were a couple of "concerns" that I never would have thought of - trust, dying, taxes, and even traffic, but hey that's why I asked. 
Guess we all have views of some of the same and some not-so same things of what we worry about before taking that big step to a different way of life... as in retirement.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

That big step off the curb. I had worked since 12 and knew it was time for a change. I knew it could not go on. I had 3 options. 1. Die at the job. 2. My wife would kill me, or 3. Quit. Well OK 4. SO....I was pushed off the curb. I have no debt, plenty of money to play and it takes V E E E R Y little for us to live. I get to do what makes me happy, No stress. Should have done the retirement thing way back when I was forced to at 38, because of health issues. But no, I let someone talk me into "We need you". Oh well it was very good first 12 years, after management changed in 2008, it went downhill. I knew I didn't want to be a supervisor but looking around there wasn't anyone I wanted to work for and with the latest hires I knew I wouldn't want to work for who they would bring in, SO I took it on, just wish I had left when the City Manager did in 2008 but was guarenteed they needed me and there was a place there as long as I wanted it....James


----------

